# Installing Sirius FM Adapter to Bose pn-1665k in a 2001 Nissan Pathfinder



## clicknathan (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi all, I'm installing a Sirius Satellite Radio into my 01 Pathfinder via the FM Adapter into a Bose radio (assuming it's the stock radio) with a model # pn-1665k.

The input for the FM antenna is a two pronged female and the Sirus FM Adapter is a one prong setup as pictured below.

Does anyone know what the adapter to get these guys to play nicely is called, or better yet, where I could find one? I checked my local radio shack, no dice, and the local car audio place didn't have one either. No Best Buy or anything like that way out here on the Oregon Coast...


----------



## clicknathan (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok so if anyone ever needs to know, I believe I figured this out.

XM Satellite Radio at MyRadioStore - FM Modulators - Metra Antennaworks 40-NI31 Nissan FM Antenna Adapter

The part number is 40-ni31 and it's called a Metra Antennaworks 40-NI31 Nissan FM Antenna Adapter.

Mine's in the mail, I'll install it and confirm but this is almost definitely it.


----------

